# Feeding video



## snakegirlie (Sep 24, 2015)

Feeding video of my pride and joys  

https://vimeo.com/140294142


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 24, 2015)

Awesome vid. Wish I could have a collection like that. Do you have any in display cases or do you keep them all in click clacks?


----------



## snakegirlie (Sep 24, 2015)

Burgo89 said:


> Awesome vid. Wish I could have a collection like that. Do you have any in display cases or do you keep them all in click clacks?



I will eventually put the carpets into display tanks once they out grow the rack  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedFrog (Sep 24, 2015)

Never gets tiring watching the snatch and curl. Cool vid thanks for sharing


----------

